# CPC-A Practicum (Practicode)



## afirebaugh85

Has anyone purchased this program and do you recommend it?  I am graduating from a Health Records Coding Program next Friday.  I interviewed for a position this week and I was given an offer for employment.  There was an oversight on HR's part, in the job description it says they require CPC.  I am a CPC-A (I passed my CPC exam in early April).  I was called yesterday and told that they were very sorry, but they couldn't offer me the position I had accepted, but they could offer me another position that is more entry level with a lower pay grade.  I accepted because I want to work and I want to get experience.  However, they said that as soon as I am able to get the A removed from my certification that they would move me up into the higher paid position.  Since I have completed the 80 contact hours with school, 1 year will be taken off of the apprenticeship.  I also have 4 months additional experience with an externship.  So I would have 8 more months of experience to gain before the A can be removed.  I was thinking I could purchase the Practicode and have it completed within about 3 months. I am willing to dedicate weekends and evenings to completing it, as well as work on it while I am on vacation in June.  I have read some reviews and some people seem to think it has helped them a ton but others are saying it is full of errors and they are getting bad scores because of it and they do not recommend it.  Since it is almost $300 I do not want to waste my money if it is not going to be beneficial to me since I only have 8 months left to gain, but if it will be helpful and I can get my A removed sooner then I would seriously consider it.  Please give any advice you may have.


----------



## cgallet

*I used Practicode*

I used it to remove my apprentice status. I paid the extra money to get the CEUS. I found it similar to the CPC exam. I personally learned from it because I don't do any surgery coding so it was nice to code some.


----------



## careeflemming

I purchased the program in January.  I have currently completed 425 questions.  I am seeing it through to get the year experience towards getting my "A" off, but I do have mixed feelings towards the program.  I feel the program has errors and I don't agree with some of their answers.  I do feel it has been beneficial in gaining some exposure to coding though.  To me it's worth the money to get the "A" off my CPC faster.


----------



## CodingKing

If I recall correctly you can get every question wrong and still get your 1 year credit. It is helpful since they are real redacted records. Nothing like when you are getting certified.


----------



## afirebaugh85

cgallet said:


> I used it to remove my apprentice status. I paid the extra money to get the CEUS. I found it similar to the CPC exam. I personally learned from it because I don't do any surgery coding so it was nice to code some.



Thank you for the info. I am starting my job in a little over a week and I am going to verify with them that as soon as I get the A removed I will be promoted to the position I was originally offered. If they confirm what the lady at HR said I believe I am going to go ahead and purchase the program.


----------



## afirebaugh85

CodingKing said:


> If I recall correctly you can get every question wrong and still get your 1 year credit. It is helpful since they are real redacted records. Nothing like when you are getting certified.



That is very reassuring because I have read many people's comments saying that even when they get the right answer it is still counted wrong on some questions. So I was worried that if that happened and you got others wrong that the score wouldn't be the greatest and it wouldn't count. It sounds like it would be worth it just for the more real world experience.


----------



## CodingKing

I guess thees also some assessment where you do need to get a 70% but the modules don't have a required score

https://www.aapc.com/practicode/faq.aspx


> What score do I need to get to pass the CPC-A/COC-A Practicum Assessment?
> 70 % - 3 attempts given


----------



## afirebaugh85

CodingKing said:


> I guess thees also some assessment where you do need to get a 70% but the modules don't have a required score
> 
> https://www.aapc.com/practicode/faq.aspx



Okay so the same passing score as the CPC exam.  I am pretty sure I can do that especially since you can work on it at your own pace and aren't rushed to complete it in a timed setting.  Thank you!


----------



## sadiaduquette@gmail.com

*Practicode assessments*

I am currently working through the Practicode and was wondering if you get several attemps for the assessments or just one?  Thanks


----------



## CodingKing

sadiaduquette@gmail.com said:


> I am currently working through the Practicode and was wondering if you get several attemps for the assessments or just one?  Thanks



Someone posted recently that they accidentally did the assessment but never heard back about a retry. Hoping someone may know something


----------



## Merten2@verizon.net

*Incorrect*

You are incorrect in stating you obtain 1 year credit even if you get every question on the practicum wrong. The course gives you 3 attempts to pass at 70%, if you don't you contact the Aviacode.



CodingKing said:


> If I recall correctly you can get every question wrong and still get your 1 year credit. It is helpful since they are real redacted records. Nothing like when you are getting certified.


----------



## fields40

*No job after passing for cpc*

I was thinking of doing this course too to get some experience and have my A removed from my CPC.  It's been 2 years since I got certified and also passed the ICD 10 and haven't found any jobs willing to hire without experience.   I feel like I wasted a lot of money and don't want to waste anymore if this doesn't help in finding a job.  Any hiring managers that considered this experience?
Any help is very much appreciated


----------



## monicahurley

*passing score*



Merten2@verizon.net said:


> You are incorrect in stating you obtain 1 year credit even if you get every question on the practicum wrong. The course gives you 3 attempts to pass at 70%, if you don't you contact the Aviacode.



You say 3 attempts to pass at 70%... could you give some clarification as to what this means? I know that you have to complete all three modules but does the 70% requirement apply to each individual module or the average score of all 3 modules put together? I'm currently in my 3rd module, the first 2 I got around 75% on each but the 3rd module I'm not doing so well on. But my average score is still at a 74.6%... If I get under 70% on the 3rd module do I have to redo all 600 assessments, even if I end up with an average of over 70%?


----------



## simam

It is worth buying as learning and confidence should come from may resources


----------



## Bmraley13@gmail.com

What all books did you need to get through practicode? I currently do not have a job as a coder, so I am hesitant to spend the money purchasing new books until I actually have a job as a coder. I have been looking at the bundles, but want to buy the correct books.


----------



## ndeese1

Bmraley13@gmail.com said:


> What all books did you need to get through practicode? I currently do not have a job as a coder, so I am hesitant to spend the money purchasing new books until I actually have a job as a coder. I have been looking at the bundles, but want to buy the correct books.


I purchased Practicode right after I passed my CPC exam on December 17th 2019. I called AAPC and they stated that you can use 2019 or 2020 medical coding books.


----------



## ndeese1

monicahurley said:


> *passing score*
> 
> 
> 
> You say 3 attempts to pass at 70%... could you give some clarification as to what this means? I know that you have to complete all three modules but does the 70% requirement apply to each individual module or the average score of all 3 modules put together? I'm currently in my 3rd module, the first 2 I got around 75% on each but the 3rd module I'm not doing so well on. But my average score is still at a 74.6%... If I get under 70% on the 3rd module do I have to redo all 600 assessments, even if I end up with an average of over 70%?


I am confused as well. I assumed the 3 Modules were not graded. However, with the 3 assessments that are graded you have 3 chances to get the 70% for each exam.


----------



## HotStrawberry

Now that I have completed and passed the three Practicode module assessments, what's next?  How do I submit this for the 1 year of credit toward removing the A designation, or where can I see that this has been applied?


----------



## Mayzoo

HotStrawberry said:


> Now that I have completed and passed the three Practicode module assessments, what's next?  How do I submit this for the 1 year of credit toward removing the A designation, or where can I see that this has been applied?



If you also took the CPC course through AAPC, you should be automatically converted to a CPC (I was the same day).

If you did not take the CPC course then you will likely need to contact them https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx (call or chat) to make sure they have been credited the 1 year.


----------



## HotStrawberry

I did take the course and the certification exam, but I don't have any experience in the real world yet.  I've only taken the Practicodes to get the 1 year of credit/experience.


----------



## Mayzoo

HotStrawberry said:


> I did take the course and the certification exam, but I don't have any experience in the real world yet.  I've only taken the Practicodes to get the 1 year of credit/experience.



The course counts as one year, and practicode counts as the other.  Check your profile.  They may have already removed your "A" if you completed the course and the practicode.  That is what happened to me; I chatted with them, and they told me they had already changed mine.  I looked and they had .

If they have, you can download a membership card that shows you are a CPC, and a prospective employer can look you up *HERE* to confirm.


----------



## rachellubin

If you subscribed to Practicode, you have to pass all three modules at a minimum of 70% in order to have your "A" designation removed. If you passed two modules but not the third, you take the third module assessment over again until you pass with a minimum of 70%. You do not have to repeat all three modules. That being said, you have three attempts to pass each module at 70%. Then you can submit your scores to and also send them a copy of your college transcript and medical coding degree to: AAPC Attention: Apprentice Removals 2233 South Presidents Drive Suite F Salt Lake City, UT 84120 Make sure to include you AAPC member ID number. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mayzoo

monicahurley said:


> *passing score*
> 
> 
> 
> You say 3 attempts to pass at 70%... could you give some clarification as to what this means? I know that you have to complete all three modules but does the 70% requirement apply to each individual module or the average score of all 3 modules put together? I'm currently in my 3rd module, the first 2 I got around 75% on each but the 3rd module I'm not doing so well on. But my average score is still at a 74.6%... If I get under 70% on the 3rd module do I have to redo all 600 assessments, even if I end up with an average of over 70%?



When I took the course, you had to get a 70% or above on each assessment test.  Not the 600 questions, but the assessment exam after you finish each module.


----------



## kdenuyl1

Are the assessments timed?


----------



## sherpa691@gmail.com

careedavis said:


> I purchased the program in January.  I have currently completed 425 questions.  I am seeing it through to get the year experience towards getting my "A" off, but I do have mixed feelings towards the program.  I feel the program has errors and I don't agree with some of their answers.  I do feel it has been beneficial in gaining some exposure to coding though.  To me it's worth the money to get the "A" off my CPC faster.


Hi I got the CPC-A June 2020, do you recommend me to wait or should I take the practicode immidiately. How is it different than the CPC-A test. Your answer will be great help. Thank you.


----------

